

Fascinating Idea - One Million Monkeys Typing: A Collaborative Writing Project - ghiotion
http://www.1000000monkeys.com/

======
goofygrin
I should have sold them 100DrunkenMonkeys.com ;-)

------
farmerjoe
if you like this idea, check out storymash.com!

